# Hello



## Yemmo (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello,

I have joined today, I am looking to post in the selling section so expect some activity from me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Check for sale rules - you will need five posts to be able to access the area.


----------



## Yemmo (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Hello Yemmo hows your coffee trip going?


----------



## Biccers (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WayneG (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome, I'm new here too and looking to start my coffee journey with the help of a few friends 😉


----------



## Kam760 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello


----------



## coffeenewbie12 (Apr 6, 2021)

Aloha!


----------



## CraigE (Apr 1, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello all... hoping to improve my espresso with the intel offered here!


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

welcome.


----------

